# 270



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I won a 270 a few years ago and up until that point I was a die hard 30-06 guy, but that 270 is the smoothest shooting gun I have ever shot. I have been shooting 130gr. through it, but I would like to try some other loads. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I like shooting a 150-160 grainer from the .270, if you can find 'em. I like the Hornady ammo...they've got the bonded bullets in 150 grains. Typically, I like to shoot large-for-caliber bullets from my guns because they just seem to be so darn accurate.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with tapehoser about heavy for calliber bullets. The 270 is a great cartrage and suitable for any game in this area provided you use the right ammo. The great advantage (smoothness) of the 270 is in it's velocity but velocity is the enemy of bullet perfomance on heavier game like elk. Heavy bullets help but I would also recommend good bullet "construction". Bullets that do not come apart or overexpand with lighter ( compared to bigger calibers) bullets penetrate heavier game better. There are a lot of well constructed bullets on the market nowdays. Personally, I like the Nosler Partition (not the "ballistic tip") I think the ballistic tip expands too easily for heavier game with the 270. But even if the front of the "Partition" comes completely apart from quick expansion the fully jacketed back of the bullet just keeps on penetrating. My 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

The 270 is a fine cartridge. I would try the 150 grain loads that should be suitable for deer and elk, pretty much anything in the western US. I think Federal makes a 150 grain Barnes X load for 270. I am a big fan of Barnes bullets and they are not susceptible to the fragmentation problems other bullets are at high velocity. They should perform well on elk or similar size game.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In the past I shot the Hornady 140 BTSP. It was one of the most accurate loads in my rifle. After rebarreling, I've settled on the Barnes 130 TSX at 3100 fps. I use H4831sc. It is extremely accurate in both my rifle and my son's as well. Use a good bullet and you won't go wrong.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Try a 110 Gr. HP for an extremely fun varmint load.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousin used to load up some 90 Grn. HP's for some wicked Prairie Dog shooting. Watched him tip over a P-dog at 200 yds freehand. Best shot I ever saw. Yea that .270 can shoot small to big game. Excellant round.

Cfarnwide: Nice to meet you today. Thank you for your donation to the site. Al.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> My cousin used to load up some 90 Grn. HP's for some wicked Prairie Dog shooting. Watched him tip over a P-dog at 200 yds freehand. Best shot I ever saw. Yea that .270 can shoot small to big game. Excellant round.
> 
> Cfarnwide: Nice to meet you today. Thank you for your donation to the site. Al.


No problem Al. Sorry I didnt have time to chat a little longer.

Not a lot of people think of a .270 as a varmint gun. Man are they missing out! From P-dog to Moose, they are good for anything in North America.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I also load a 110 gr. V-Max to 3500 fps. It also does wonders on those prairie rats. You don't have to wonder if you hit them. It's quite obvious.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was wondering about a 140gr. I think that I may try that this year.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think that to be an excellant choice for Muleys. Just select one that will not "splash".


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Loke said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I also load a 110 gr. V-Max to 3500 fps. It also does wonders on those prairie rats. You don't have to wonder if you hit them. It's quite obvious.


Have you tried them on yotes? I am betting they would still cause a lot of damage to the pelt.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't tried them on 'yotes. I think they would do fine if they don't exit. If they do, I'm sure the mess would be quite spectacular.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I too like the 270. I reload my own. I use the Hornady Spire Point 130 grain.

Once I worked up an accurate load, I haven't used any other recipe. There is some wisdow in this because if you change bullet or powder, the point of impact will change. I don't have any reason to fiddle with what works very well on everything from Magpies to Elk. It is just a great cartridge!

If anything maybe a 140 grain bullet for elk or moose?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't add a whole lot here, just wanted to say I love my .270 also.
90gr Sierra HPs for Pdogs. You can get them going 3600fps+, if you dare.
130gr Sierra Spitzer BT on Mulies for me, half inch groups with IMR 4831.
140gr Barnes for elk, if I could ever get the right antlers or the right gender in my scope at the right time.
My rifle doesn't like anything heavier, but I am a "small for caliber" kind of guy.
BTW, I am VERY conviced that even a 90gr HP would exit a coyote unless it was at 300+ yrds. 
A 130gr Silvertip at 110 yrds makes a softball sized exit.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

*Aw, typo*



James said:


> Once I worked up an accurate load, I haven't used any other recipe. There is some wisdow in this because if you change bullet or powder, the point of impact will change.


I hate it when I do that and don't catch it. What I meant to say is:

There is some wisdom in this


----------

